
Pixel boss Rick Osterloh: Pixel 2 is coming this year and staying premium - richardboegli
https://www.androidpit.com/google-pixel-2-coming-2017-staying-premium
======
richardboegli
The Verge coverage:
[http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/3/3/14803582/goo...](http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/3/3/14803582/google-
confirms-new-pixel-phone-2017-rick-osterloh)

